# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession] Le Voleur. Vous me voyez, vous me voyez plus, vous me voyez un peu ...

## SetaSensei

Le voleur, la classe haïe et aimée à la fois.

Les builds, la stuff, les techniques de fourbe, c'est ici.

----------


## Say hello

L'écran de fumée c'est sympa, mais la zone de fufu (refuge de l'ombre ?) c'est le bien.
Surtout pour ranimer un allié à la barbe de ses ennemis en RvR.

Sinon je me suis complétement perdu dans mon build, je pensais au moins mettre au max la puissance et dégâts par altération, en jouant double dague avec en alternatif l'arc court.. mais je sais plus quoi faire du reste, du coup je part sur un build trop étalé là.

----------


## Hem

Arc court + double dague =  dégâts par altération, ça me parrait relativement incontournable vu qu'avec ce set on a 3sorts à spam pour mettre des saignement/poison en aoe.
M'enfin c'est surtout pour pve et 3w. 

En pvp j'ai vraiment du mal avec un build altération... car ça se joue sur la durée et on profite beaucoup moins des aptitudes.

Je préfère jouer dague+pistol, critique/dégats critique/puissance (robu/vita c'est pour les fiottes  ::ninja:: ), en full furtif. En gros ça se résume à tempo jusqu'à ce que l'adversaire arrive mi-life, puis de marteler sa touche 2. L’intérêt du full furtif (heal qui vanish, piège qui vanish+tp, vanish de groupe et vanish de zone) c'est de pouvoir tempo et dps en même temps, vu qu'en cas de pépin on a toujours l'arc où l'auto-combo 5/2 pour se barrer, faut pas hésiter à se servir de ses utilitaires pour dps.
C'est surement pas un build "opti" (ni même très intelligent x) ), mais depuis que je joue comme ça je dois bien gagner les 3/4 de mes duels.

----------


## Davbass

Refuge d'ombre , c'est vraiment la seule compétence que je garde en util , comme casi tous les voleurs je pense. Que ce soit en PVE ou PVP , elle est ultime .  ::): 
Je mettrais mon build plus tard . Cool cette section!




> C'est surement pas un build "opti" (ni même très intelligent x) ), mais depuis que je joue comme ça je dois bien gagner les 3/4 de mes duels.


Tu parles en SPVP? 
Perso je fait pas de Spvp mais si je devais en faire je crois qu'un build pure DPS , basé sur critique serais le top. Forcement en petit comité il faut faire mal et tres vite, donc la robu osef un peut.

----------


## Hem

Je m'en sers aussi en 3w, ça permet de jouer au loup solitaire sans trop de problème et d'achever tout ce qui a moins de la moitié de sa vie.
Mais c'est pas du tout adapté au combat de masse et aux batailles rangées.

----------


## SetaSensei

Refuge de l'ombre, je ne peux pas m'en passer.

Aussi bien en 3W, PvE que sPvP. C'est trop pratique : furtif longue durée + vol de vie.  :Bave: 
Après j'ai pas le même type de jeu que vous.
Je joue presque tout le temps avec un pistolet en main gauche et j'alterne dague / épée suivant les situations. Par contre toujours un arc court de dispo.

A côté de ça, j'ai un build haste / signet : 

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fYUQNAo...wUeKIL0STBN1gA

Le principe est d'utiliser haste sur un mob balèze ou un gros groupe et de gérer son vol / activation de signets pour avoir les buffs de puissance qui se stackent. Le reset du CD des signets peut proc sur un vol (voire celui du haste et là c'est la fête) ce qui me permet de garder mes buffs actifs.

---------- Post added at 22h55 ---------- Previous post was at 22h53 ----------

Je rajoute : les 10 points dans Shadow Arts sont surtout là pour filer le buff regen sur refuge. Il est tradable contre 10 points dans Critical Strikes pour prendre Executionner.

----------


## Maderone

D'ailleurs dans le donjon de la fournaise on a eu beaucoup de mal sur le chemin 1 je crois bien. A un moment on ne savait pas trop comment passer... 
Donc j'ai placé refuge sur mon groupe, j'ai attendu la fin de la zone,  puis j'ai callé un petit écran de fumée avec spam du 2 à l'arc sur la zone. Et pouf, on est passé à 20 sec de fufu et on a pu dépasser EASY la zone où les mobs étaient un peu cheaté !

Mais je vous vois déjà venir "ouais tu peux pas, nia nia, tu quittes refuge ça marche pas, nia nia!" Eh ben si !
Dans le premier temps vous placez le fufu du refuge, mais en plaçant le combo vous remplacez ce fufu par une invisibilité normale ! J'imagine pas avec un autre voleur disposant de refuge/écran de fumée ! On doit pouvoir passer les 40 sec de fufu.
Faut vraiment développer ce genre de strat en RvR ! Ne serait-ce qu'avec 3 voleur spammant refuge/écran de fumée puis le 5 du pistolet.  ::wub:: 

Je lance un appel aux voleurs tiens ! Si ça vous dit de vous entrainer au perma fufu pour le RvR, faudrait s'organiser une séance pour essayer de gérer au mieux l'initiative/cd des sorts.

----------


## F4t4LisS

Ha bah voilà ce que j'attendais, une section rogue <3

Bon moi jsuis un noube, j'assume, oui oui, pour le moment j'ai tout juste tâté du rvr, je farm surtout mon étoile (100% explo), mais force est de constater que je suis vraiment en mousse. Je galère souvent face à un pack de mob lvl 75+.

Je joue epee/pistol et arc court avec un template complètement au petit bonheur la chance.

J'aimerais des idées pour solote ma dernière map et pis aussi un build de lancement pour rvr. Niveau style de jeu, je suis très souvent outsider, j'aime pas le coeur de la mêlée, plus un mec qui chope ls gras qui traine de la patte un peu derrière le raid ou qui va tag un point en solo comme une petite ordure. Je présume donc qu'il me faudrait plus un truc furtif/burst mais je me trompe peut être....

Des suggestions ? :P

Ha oui et je suis stuff jaune + 1 exo en armor, une epee exo (berserk) un pistol vert moisi et des bijoux karma vert...

----------


## SetaSensei

Epée / Pistol c'est un combo très axé burst et pvp, à mon avis.

Niveau survie, le meilleur combo que j'ai pu trouver, c'était dague / pistolet. Il y a une question de feeling évidemment.
Si tu as besoin de survivre, avoir refuge de l'ombre avec les armes citées au dessus, c'est pas mal.
Le 2 de la dague est un finisher "leap", combiné au refuge ou à la zone du 5, ça te permet de passer hors de vue en fin de PvE. En plus, refuge + 4 du pistolet ou 1 de l'arc fait un vol de vie, plutôt pratique.
Niveau points (ou traits), pour t'aider à survivre, à 10 points dans Shadow Arts, tu as la possibilité d'avoir une regen dès que tu passes en furtif. Du coup tu as un heal passif en plus.

Maintenant pour ce que tu aimes faire en PvP, épée/pistolet, c'est plutôt pas mal. Tu as beaucoup de possibilités pour bloquer l'adversaire (2, 3, 4).
J'avais posté un message à propos d'un build avec ces armes. Je le retrouve et je te poste ça.

EDIT : Celui là et les messages en dessous.

----------


## Phen

Pour la propale d'entrainement au perma fufu ca peut être cool.

Perso j'ai trois lvl 80 (gardien, rodeur et voleur) et je ne sais toujours pas quoi jouer en rvr, alors je ne demande qu'à être convaincu avec ce genre de chose !

----------


## silence

> Mais je vous vois déjà venir "ouais tu peux pas, nia nia, tu quittes refuge ça marche pas, nia nia!" Eh ben si !


Non, non, non et non. Fais le test, tu auras beau lancer autant de furtivités "normales" par dessus tu ne parviendras pas à maintenir celle ci au delà du cercle. Un seul cas, lorsqu'il vous reste environ 5 secondes de furtivité accordée par le refuge ombreux vous pouvez sortir de la zone et vous éloigner.   
L'utilité du refuge ombreux tient à épargner notre temps de furtivité pendant qu'elle se stack : il accorde 3 seconde de furtivité par seconde passée dans le refuge soit 15 secondes au total dont 10 après sa disparition. Un écran de fumé accorde 3 seconde par combo, sachant que je parviens à en caser 6, soit environ 11 secondes au final. 
En combinant les deux on atteint environ 20 secondes de furtivité, disponibles pour se déplacer, sachant que l'on a passé environ 10 secondes à les mettre en place.

Avec le talent 1 d'art des ombres on peut réduire les Cd d'écran de fumée, refuge ombreux et poudre aveuglante à 24 et 48 secondes. De quoi maintenir un perma fufu : refuge, poudre aveuglante, écran de fumée, écran de fumée, poudre aveuglante, refuge. A chaque utilisation du refuge il faut impérativement enchainer par un combo sur l'écran de fumée pour obtenir une marge de déplacement au delà des cinq secondes classiques. 
Avec cela on peut se déplacer en fufu en ayant tout de même une série de skill à lancer toutes les 24 secondes. Des retours des canards il me semble que les explosions de l'arc ne sont pas visibles lorsque l'on est fufu. Au conraire, L'écran de fumée et le refuge ombreux voient eux leur zone indiquée à l'ennemi. Pour vraiment pouvoir faire un furtif efficace, immobile ou en mouvement, il faut donc allier deux voleurs à mon avis.
A noter aussi que l'explosion du combo, puisqu'elle réalise une attaque, interrompt la furtivité en même temps qu'elle l'accorde. Et toute sortie de furtivité en combat donne le débuff lié qui empêche d'en obtenir une de nouveau pendant trois secondes. Hors combat ce débuff n'intervient cependant pas.

*Edit :* Maderone a voulu tester et on a donc confirmation de ce que je disais un peu plus haut. Toute furtivité contenant plus de cinq secondes issues du refuge ombreux disparaitra dès la sortie de la zone, quelle que soit la quantité de furtivité accordée par ailleurs et quel que soit le cycle utilisé.
Mauvaise nouvelle sinon, il semble impossible de stacker plus de 25 secondes de furtivité. Il faut donc la relancer au minimum toutes les 24 secondes avec le combo de l'écran de fumée qui a le cd le plus court. 
Pour cela il faut être au moins 2 voleurs et soit avoir le trait 5 de la branche art des ombres - +2 initiatives à chaque skill qui vous rend furtif - soit utiliser le sceau de regen d'initiative et l'augmentation du pool d'initiative. Dans le cas contraire celle ci ne se recharge pas suffisamment vite pour refaire un combo complet.
Une autre solution est d'utiliser d'autres skills de furtivité en sus - ou une roulade d'initiative - mais cela devient alors beaucoup moins souple.
Et je précise que j'ai réalisé tous mes tests avec le trait +1 de furtivité.

----------


## mikelion

C'est pas grave on peut changer de skill rapidement. Ainsi avec mon voleur lvl15, avant l'attaque d'un fort, je mets le skill qui fait venir l'ennemi jusqu'à soit. Je le fais donc tomber du rempart et on se jette tous dessus.

----------


## Hem

Gne? Chez moi le refuge m'offre bien une vingtaine de secondes de furtivité.
La zone ne dure que 5 ou 6 secondes... une fois qu'elle a disparu on a au moins 18sec de furtivité restantes.

edit: Mais j'ai le talent qui augmente de 1sec la furtivité.

----------


## Maderone

::O:  impossibru !

Je me souviens plus exactement, mais ça doit donner quelques chose comme 10-12 secondes de fufu.

----------


## silence

J'ai fait quelques tests avec et sans le trait donnant une seconde supplémentaire et il ne semble pas fonctionner avec le refuge. Avec on devrait en théorie obtenir 20 secondes de furtivité au total, soit 15 une fois la zone disparue - 4 secondes accordées par tic, 1 seconde consommée. Tout à l'heure je n'ai pas pu faire varier la durée de furtivité du refuge alors que le trait fonctionne parfaitement avec les autres skill. Pourtant, pendant la bêta, je confirme que la chose était plus proche de la théorie - mais pas 18 secondes non plus ce qui n'aurait aucun sens.

----------


## Hem

En effet je viens de vérifier et je ne monte pas au delà de 10sec... bizarre j'étais persuadé dépasser les 15.

----------


## F4t4LisS

> Epée / Pistol c'est un combo très axé burst et pvp, à mon avis.
> 
> Niveau survie, le meilleur combo que j'ai pu trouver, c'était dague / pistolet. Il y a une question de feeling évidemment.
> Si tu as besoin de survivre, avoir refuge de l'ombre avec les armes citées au dessus, c'est pas mal.
> Le 2 de la dague est un finisher "leap", combiné au refuge ou à la zone du 5, ça te permet de passer hors de vue en fin de PvE. En plus, refuge + 4 du pistolet ou 1 de l'arc fait un vol de vie, plutôt pratique.
> Niveau points (ou traits), pour t'aider à survivre, à 10 points dans Shadow Arts, tu as la possibilité d'avoir une regen dès que tu passes en furtif. Du coup tu as un heal passif en plus.
> 
> Maintenant pour ce que tu aimes faire en PvP, épée/pistolet, c'est plutôt pas mal. Tu as beaucoup de possibilités pour bloquer l'adversaire (2, 3, 4).
> J'avais posté un message à propos d'un build avec ces armes. Je le retrouve et je te poste ça.
> ...


Me reste plus qu'à me crafter une dague et tester tout ça !
Merci  :;): 

Jvais aussi regarder du côté des builds pour maximiser la furtivité, ça peut me tenter !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bourdayl, un mois sans y jouer et je comprend déjà plus rien.
Tiens une question qui me taraude (rien seyskuelle) depuis le début du jeu: ça marche comment les combos ? Ou plutôt, je fais comment pour trouver les combinaisons possible ??? J'ai pas vu d'explication là-dessus en jeu...

----------


## silence

> ...


http://www.mastodonte.fr/outils/tool-combo#fr
Le principe est qu'une personne place un sort de zone et que sur celle ci on ajoute une catégorie d'attaque. L'attaque de finish se verra alors renchérie de quelque effet de buff ou débuff.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

MErci  ::lol:: 
J'avais vaguement compris le principe mais ça restait flou. Ca doit être assez hard à gérer en groupe non ?

Ah ouais y'a de bons trucs.

----------


## olih

> MErci 
> J'avais vaguement compris le principe mais ça restait flou. Ca doit être assez hard à gérer en groupe non ?
> 
> Ah ouais y'a de bons trucs.


 Si tu veux jouer les combo sans te prendre la tête, faut 

Spoiler Alert! 


jouer Nécro, t'as quasi que des initiateurs et tu laisses les autres se démerder  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

> MErci 
> J'avais vaguement compris le principe mais ça restait flou. Ca doit être assez hard à gérer en groupe non ?
> 
> Ah ouais y'a de bons trucs.


Tu vois un machin au sol qui n'a pas de contour rouge -> *COMBO §*
Soit tu as des projectiles, tu te places de façons à ce que le machin soit entre toi et le mob (si tu es dans le machin ou le mob l'est, ça marche aussi) et tu tires.
Soit tu es au corps à corps -et tu as un "finisher", c'est dans le tooltip de description des compétences- et tu l'utilises dans le machin.

Pour voir l'effet, tu as déjà vu un coeur gris apparaître, ça te dit ce que ça fait. Si t'as pas de coeur, ça veut dire que ça te soigne directement normalement.

Topic voleur donc je rappelle les armes et finishers qu'on a :

Pistolet -> Tous -> Projectile physique 
Dague -> Touche 2 -> Saut
-> Touche 4 -> Projectile physique
Arc -> Touche 1, 3 -> Projectile physique
     -> Touche 2 -> Explosion

----------


## Maderone

L'épée n'a pas de finisher d'ailleurs ?
Parce que le 2 ressemble vachement au 3 de l'épée d'envouteur. Avec l'envouteur ça échange ma place avec le clone dans une sorte de tp, sauf que ça m'octroie un combo leap. Ca ne fait pas pareil en voleur ?

----------


## Charmide

Je profite de la sous-section pour mettre mon post d'_expertise_ survie (ou pas) en W3 au bon endroit. 

Lien vers le build. 




> D'ailleurs, pour aller avec, mon build de voleur intuable sur lequel je me suis arrêté après pas mal de tâtonnement. Je prends quand même les suggestions 
> 
> Avec ses stars:
>  Buff de rapidité, récupération d'une partie de l'endurance dépensée et ralentissement de zone quand j'esquive. Pour aller avec, 10% de dommages en plus quand j'ai pas l'endurance pleine (ie. tout le temps). +33% de rapidité quand je suis invisible,  buff de dégâts quand je deviens invisible, régénération pour les alliés auxquels j'applique de la fufu. En incluant le soin, trois trucs pour donner de la fufu dont 2 de zone. +1s d'invisibilité supplémentaire à chaque sort qui donne de l'invisibilité. -50% de dégâts de chute et invisibilité de zone quand j'en prends, parce que c'est aussi bien utile pour se barrer ! Le sceau qui donne +25% de vitesse de mouvement. L'arc court et "la flèche de l'infiltrateur", pour trois ou quatre TPs gratuits sans CD d'affilé. 
> 
> Tout ça sans parler des trucs qui font des dégâts. 
> Tourbilol 
> 
> Me suis baladé dans Brume Pierre tenu par les Cimefroides pendant 30m l'autre jour  avec ça, à me faire leurs armes de siège une par une, alors que notre bus avait été repoussé très loin de la P1


J'ai un peu itéré depuis, mais l'idée reste la même. 

Personnellement, je conseillerais l'arc court pour la survie, Sensei. 
Je trouve la flèche de l'infiltrateur bien trop utile dans le domaine pour s'en séparer. 
Surtout en W3, en fait. Le positionnement y étant particulièrement important et la nécessité de faire de l'AoE constante .

----------


## SetaSensei

> L'épée n'a pas de finisher d'ailleurs ?
> Parce que le 2 ressemble vachement au 3 de l'épée d'envouteur. Avec l'envouteur ça échange ma place avec le clone dans une sorte de tp, sauf que ça m'octroie un combo leap. Ca ne fait pas pareil en voleur ?


Je viens de vérifier : l'épée pour voleur n'a pas de finisher. C'est son gros point faible en teamplay d'ailleurs.




> Je profite de la sous-section pour mettre mon post d'_expertise_ survie (ou pas) en W3 au bon endroit. 
> 
> Lien vers le build. 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai un peu itéré depuis, mais l'idée reste la même. 
> 
> Personnellement, je conseillerais l'arc court pour la survie, Sensei. 
> ...


Pour moi, l'arc court est obligatoire. En PvE, 3W ou sPvP.
C'est l'autre set qui est sujet à discussion.
Le combo dague / pistolet donne pas mal de contrôle sur une zone restreinte. Vu qu'à Orr, on doit se battre sur un timbre post si on ne veut pas aggro tous les clients du Titanic, c'est pour ça que je privilégie ce set.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu vois un machin au sol qui n'a pas de contour rouge -> *COMBO §*
> Soit tu as des projectiles, tu te places de façons à ce que le machin soit entre toi et le mob (si tu es dans le machin ou le mob l'est, ça marche aussi) et tu tires.
> Soit tu es au corps à corps -et tu as un "finisher", c'est dans le tooltip de description des compétences- et tu l'utilises dans le machin.
> 
> Pour voir l'effet, tu as déjà vu un coeur gris apparaître, ça te dit ce que ça fait. Si t'as pas de coeur, ça veut dire que ça te soigne directement normalement.
> 
> Topic voleur donc je rappelle les armes et finishers qu'on a :
> 
> Pistolet -> Tous -> Projectile physique 
> ...



C'est marrant, ça me paraissait presque clair avant que je lise ton post  ::ninja:: 


Bon j'essaierais ça par moi-même pour voir ce que ça fait exactement.

----------


## SetaSensei

> C'est marrant, ça me paraissait presque clair avant que je lise ton post 
> 
> 
> Bon j'essaierais ça par moi-même pour voir ce que ça fait exactement.


Faut que ton coup passe ou finisse par la zone grise au sol pour chopper un effet.

C'est mieux comme ça ?  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Eh bien c'est simple, toutes les zones au sol (à part les pièges) avec un contour blanc sont des initiateurs de combos. Les initiateurs peuvent être de plusieurs éléments : Obscurité, lumières, feu, glace, électrique, eau, poison, fumée, éther. 
Ensuite tu as 4 types de finisher: les projectiles (tir de pistolet, tir d'arc), les bonds (le 2 de la dague), les explosions (le 2 de l'arc) et les tourbilol (l'ulti).

Chaque combinaison initiateur/finisher donne un avantage différent. http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Combo.
C'est généralement intuitif : zone feu + projectile = projectile enflammé. 
Zone d'eau + Explosion = soin de zone. 
Etc... Pour certains va falloir les apprendre, mais après quelques tours sur le wiki ça vient tout seul. 

C'est mieux comme ça ?

----------


## Cepheus

Pour les combos : 
http://www.mastodonte.fr/outils/tool-combo#fr

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faut que ton coup passe ou finisse par la zone grise au sol pour chopper un effet.
> 
> C'est mieux comme ça ?


Yep, j'ai constaté par moi-même hier.
Bon après c'est du pifomètre et j'ai pas l'impression que ça apporte grand chose, dans le cas d'un combo "solo" en tout cas.

----------


## Bartinoob

> C'est pas le plus mauvais des voleurs ça c'est sur!


Non, ça c'est moi  ::ninja:: 

Ils ont nerf le 3 en S/D ? Il me semblait que ça virait deux boons avant, j'avais essayé de jouer ça pendant un temps. Et ces derniers temps, j'ai aussi vu plusieurs voleurs joueur S/P, je l'ai pas vu marqué sur le skill mais j'ai l'impression que ça fait esquiver comme un 2 épée en mesmer  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Le 3 en S/D s'est fait nerf, oui. Il ne retire plus qu'un avantage. Y'a des suggestions sur le forum pour retirer un ou des avantages selon le nombre total qu'à l'adversaire. 
Le 3 en S/P ça fait trèèèès longtemps qu'il agit comme le 2 du mesmer. 

Bon par contre les stream de ton mec, Sephil, je pense pas pourvoir les regarder en ce moment :/ 
Ca fait tard et j'essaye de me coucher tôt  ::(:

----------


## meiKo

Le 3 en S/P c'est OP :

----------


## Maderone

Déjà, est-ce que vous avez du lag avec ce putain de skill ? 
Fin, je sais que c'est pas vraiment du lag, genre internet. C'est une latence du sort qui se combine avec d'autres... C'est vraiment soulant. Je crois que ça vient du fait que si on fait une action avec l'arc, genre l'auto attaque, et qu'on appuie pas au bon moment sur le 3, bah il ne lance pas ou alors avec une 1 seconde de retard, le temps que l'action précédente se finisse. Y'a un truc à faire contre ?

----------


## meiKo

Retire l'AA sur le #1  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Pas bête...
Mais j'ai pas l'habitude de jouer sans AA, c'est trop chiant  ::sad::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Donc le 3 dodge plus mais fait des dégats de brutes?

----------


## Maderone

Je... Que... Quoi ? Le 3 de quoi ?

----------


## meiKo

> Donc le 3 dodge plus mais fait des dégats de brutes?


Il fait les 2 si tu parles du S/P mais je crois que le #1 fait plus de dégâts..

----------


## Nessou

> si tu parles du S/P mais je crois que le #1 fait plus de dégâts..


Oui.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Excuse, j'ai pas tilté que je n'avais pas donné beaucoup de précisions.... ^^".
Mais c'était bien ça merci  ::): .

C'est marrant dans mes souvenirs Grenth était moins... Simple?

----------


## ergonomic

Nessou, tu nous as proposé un build voleur pour borderline du bus qui était celui ci :

http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?vYAQ...T5SEVTKAr2CA-w

Après test, je trouve que la rune de lyssa est assez anecdotique mais que ça manque de vitesse de déplacement et je me tate sur une voyageur à la place. En fait quasiment otut le monde a un 25% speed en bus ou un buff 33% du coup quand tu cours après un élem par exemple c'est presque obligé de devoir lacher du cd alors qu'on est pas loin pour vraiment le coincer. 
Si ya rune voyageur pourquoi pas prendre la tempête de dague car entre le daze sur larcin et le mini stun sur 3 épée ça suffit non ? 

Voilà je voulais ton avis éclairé. Sinon le template est pas mal et niveau mobilité on peut difficilement faire mieux

----------


## Maderone

Nessou, t'as osé proposer un build épée/pistolet ? Tu me dégoutes ! *crache à ses pieds*

----------


## Nessou

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vYAQNAs...T5SEVTKAr2CA-w

J'utilise les runes of speed sur mon autre armure quand je veux du speed, elles permettent de remonter le faible pool HP du thief, et en plus elles sont beaucoup moins cher (tu craft un set pour à peine plus cher qu'une traveler).
Le basilisk venom je l'aime bien pour engager, souvent avec le 2 de l'épée aussi, mais oui la tempête de dagues est un très bon choix aussi, surtout si tu te prends le focus d'un rodeur autiste.

----------


## ergonomic

c'est pas mal pour le renvois en fait ce choix. 
Parce que quand tu va choper un distance (au hasard un rôdeur) ses copains ont tendance à vouloir défendre leur ami rôdeur (ce que je ne comprends pas puisque c'est un rôdeur  ::P: )

J'ai déjà 2 set avec traveler sur mon voleur donc le prix n'est pas un problème là

----------


## Aarbron

je débute avec mon voleur et j'ai une question pour ceux qui sont plus expérimenté, un des sorts élite du voleur est le venin de basilic, ce sort  a l'air très utilisé et je le vois souvent dans les builds proposés sur le net.
pourtant après avoir testé je le trouve tres peu puissant, il fige l’ennemi mais a peine 1 sec.
y'as un truc qui m’échappe car pour un sort élite je trouve ca assez faible, ca fige pas assez longtemps pour vraiment donner un avantage.
comparé a tempete de dagues + signe de malice qui permet de faire bcp de degats et en plus gagner de la vie.

bref j'ai loupé un truc?  ::huh::

----------


## Bartinoob

Dans quelle optique ? En pvp, ce sort est utilisé parce que mine de rien, ça fige l'ennemi donc c'est OP, et en combo avec les runes de Lyssa, ça donne tous les avantages et vire toutes les altés, et ce toutes les 45 secondes  :;): 

Après, un des voleurs noobs de ce forum saura encore mieux t'expliquer que moi  ::P:

----------


## Aarbron

l'intérêt de ce sort élite serait donc son faible cooldown afin de l'enchainer et obtenir un bonus grace aux runes.
ok parceque pour son effet principal je trouve ca beaucoup trop court, c'est meme pas une seconde, je sais que ca peux paraitre long dans certaine situation mais j'ai eu beau tester j'ai rien pu en tirer, surtout que c'est monocible.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bizarre que tu dises ça, je suis persuadé que c'est beaucoup plus long, au moins deux secondes. T'es sûr que ta cible utilise pas juste un break stun ?

Edit : 



> Your next attack turns your foe to stone.
> 
> Stun: 1½ s
> Venom Duration: 30 s


Source : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Basilisk_Venom

----------


## Aarbron

je ferais de nouveaux essais, pour l'instant je ne joue qu'en pve, meme pas testé un donjon.
mais l'effet m'as paru sacrement court, a peine le temps de placer une autre attaque.
bref ca m'as pas parusuper puissant, surtout comparé au combo tempete de dague + signe de malice qui m'as sauvé la vie plus d'une fois et nettoyé qques grottes de ses habitants  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Le venin de basilic est clairement l'un des ulti les plus pourri de GW2. 
C'est comme ça.

----------


## Bartinoob

Si tu joues en pve, c'est sûr que le combo que tu cites est bien violent, et la durée du venin est réduite sur les gros mobs (comme tous les CC), d'où ton impression je pense.

----------


## Nessou

Le venin est surtout génial avec la rune de Lyssa, après sans oui l'élite à utiliser en voleur est très situationnelle/dépend de tes affinités personnelles.

PS : moi par exemple j'aime beaucoup le venin pour le court CD, par contre si je me met à faire du bus en McM et foncer dans le tas bah je prend la Tempête de dagues.

----------


## Sephil

Un voleur ça peut te down en 2-3 coups. Un stun d'une seconde et demie sur une classe comme ça, c'est énorme. (en PvP, bien entendu)

----------


## purEcontact

Je l'utilise de temps en temps mais je suis spé poison.
Du coup, je partage avec les copains, je fais quelques dégâts et un peu de soin avec mes venins.
C'est pas la folie mais vu que mon build est orienté venin, prendre autre chose est un peu bête.

----------


## Aarbron

je reviens vers vous car j'ai encore qques questions sur le voleur que j'ai du mal a bien prendre en main.
je me suis specialisé au niveau stuff sur les degats par alterations et la robustesse.
pour les armes c'est arc court en priorité je le trouve genial par contre j'ai du mal a choisir pour mes secondes armes.
j'ai commencé double dagues je trouvais ca bien pour les saignements que j'infligeais mais  bon je crevais quand meme pas mal, en passant epée + pistolet ca marche meixu coté survie mais c'est pas passionant je spam un peu non stop le 3 qui permet de dps et esquiver en meme temps.
en ce moment je teste le double pistolet qui dps bien et vu que je reste a distance c'est plus facile pour survivre, j'ai mis le trait qui permet de faire rebondir les tirs de pistolet ca dps vraiment bien.
bon choix ou pas?
sinon j'ai activé aussi le trait siphon de vie sur les venins (applicable aussi a mon groupe) mais j'ai pas l'impression que ca fonctionne, j'ai aucun repère visuel qui m'indique quand ca s'active, c'est normal?
d'ailleurs est ce que la regen apportée par ce siphon de vie s'ajoute a la regen du signe de malice ou ca ne sert a rien d'avoir les deux?
(c'est peut etre pour ca que je ne vois rien a l'activation de mes venins  ::rolleyes:: )

merci pour votre aide

----------


## Maderone

Généralement c'est pistolet dague pour de l'altération. Pour faire marcher l'attaque sournoise. Le tourment sur le 3, l'invisibilité... 

Bah le siphon de venin s'active quand tu as un venin d'actif. 
Si t'as pas le trait pour partager les venins à ton groupe, ça se partage pas.

----------


## Aarbron

ok je regarderais pour pistolet/dague
par contre pour le siphon de vie j'ai bien les traits qui correspondent et d'ailleurs quand je survole les sorts concernés j'ai bien les details des degats et regen detaillés.
mais en jeu je n'ai pas vu les effets, comme par exemple egide sur le gardien qui ajoute un effet visuel + un icone avec le detail (source: untel)
sur mon perso j'ai deja la regen du sceanu de malice peut etre que celui donné par le venin n'est pas compté lorsqu'on a deja cette regen?
mais pour les membres du groupe il devrait y avoir qque chose.  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

Bah le D/D est très bien aussi pour de l'alté hein, mais vu que t'arrives pas à le jouer, bah prends P/D. Parce qu'en P/P, c'est plus une optique de dps avec le 3. Tu te servira pas du 3 ni du 5. A la limite pour full contrôle le mec (2, 4), mais je vois pas vraiment l'intérêt. 

Pour les venins tu as juste l'icone du venin qui apparait dans ta barre de "buff/debuff" ainsi que dans celles de tes alliés. L'effet de heal est affiché comme les autres heal, c'est à dire un chiffre en vert. Si tu fais attention, tu devrais pouvoir voir des 450 (et quelques) à chaque fois que tu tapes, mais tu les verras pas pour tes copains. C'est n'empêche très visible si tu enchaines les venins, tu peux voir leur vie bien remonter. 
Ah oui, précision, si tu mets tous les venins en même temps. Ca te compte quand même comme une attaque et ça heal de 450 et non de 450x nombre de venin d'activé. Donc tu perds en efficacité.

----------


## Aarbron

ok c'est bien ca le probleme je vois pas de chiffres vert, ni d'icones, ni rien, y'as un truc que je comprends pas.
pourtant quand j'active les traits je vois bien la description des sorts changer avec l'apparition des description concernant le siphon de vie.
je verrais ca ce soir, avec le pack de fonctionnalité faudra de toute facon que je reset mes traits surement, ca fera du bien  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maderone

Petit build sympa pour mcm :

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...d_its_amazing/

----------


## Ptit gras

Marrant en bus pu probablement.
Après de là à appeler ça du mcm  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

Ses conditions font pas de dégâts vu qu'elles durent pas, surtout contre un bus avec des gardiens/guerriers. Et vu comment ça spam l'AA en bus doit pas y avoir grand monde qui reste en furtivité, même à terre.

----------


## Maderone

Ouais enfin on s'en fout Nessou, des condi ! C'est pas le build ! Le build c'est de rez les gens  ::P: 
Je pense pas que le gars soit sérieux non plus, mais c'est intéressant de voir un build spé medic, comme il dit !

----------


## Sephil

Ahah, y a que toi pour partager un build comme ça. x)

----------


## Maderone

Ça pourrait me motiver à faire du mcm  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Et Z  ::ninja:: .

----------


## lPyl

Bon ça fait un an que j'ai pas du toucher à GW2, alors chtite question, en ce moment c'est quoi le meta pour les voleurs en sPvP?
Toujours un shortbow pour le shadowstep je suppose?
En main c'est toujours du dagger/dagger pour le backstab? Ou y a autre chose de trendy?

----------


## Pulse

Tiens c'est cadeau .
Je viens de voir qu'il y a pas de build D/D mais ça doit pas être difficile d'en trouver un de derrière les fagots !

----------


## lPyl

Merci!

----------


## Maderone

Ah oui, merci, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais à lui linker x)
Après ce que t'as là, c'est vraiment les builds de la meta tournoi en 5c5. Parce que tu as bien d'autres builds en voleur qui sont viable et permettent vraiment de s'amuser.
Par exemple le D/D Backstab qui n'est pas dans le lien. C'est parfaitement viable.

----------


## lPyl

Ouais j'imagine qu'il a pas disparu en 1 an, le stealth c'est toujours OP contre les gens pas en team/pas débrouillard :D.

Le seul truc qui me désole un peu en voleur sur son évolution, c'est que shortbow est toujours quasi obligatoire en seconde arme, y a rien d'autre qui lui arrive à la cheville en terme d'utilité.

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui, il faudrait le nerf histoire que les autres armes soient un peu plus utilisées  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Ah mais j'adore le shortbow hein :D.

C'est juste que je trouve qu'en sPvP, c'est obligatoire de l'avoir en arme secondaire. 

Son set (de skill) est surtout utilitaire, donc c'est relativement dur d'en faire une option principale pour un build (en sPvP hein, je parle pas du reste là  ::):  ). Les autres sets sont tous beaucoup plus dommage orientés, donc arme principale.

----------


## Maderone

Oh mon dieu, si un jour ils rendent l'arc en arme principale, viable. Ca va être le truc le plus pété du jeu je crois xD

----------


## lPyl

Mon rêve :3

----------


## Maderone

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...rrior_changes/

Vous en pensez quoi pour le voleur ?

----------


## lPyl

Le boost de ricochet m'a quand même l'air fort, et les attaques des daggers qui frappent deux cibles m'a l'air relativement pété aussi.

----------


## Maderone

Pour le pistolet, je trouve les changements sympa, si ça peut pousser à plus jouer à distance en voleur, c'est bien cool. 

Par contre j'ai l'impression que les changements de la Black Powder vont tuer le build D/P comme on le connait actuellement. Et qu'il va falloir trouver un autre arrangement de trait... Moins de survivabilité, plus de dégâts avec les dagues qui tapent 2 cibles, mais bon. Craquotte build.

----------


## Sephil

La dague qui touche 2 cibles ça change vraiment pas grand chose à part pour PvE, imho.
En PvP vu que tout se joue sur un backstab bien placé, la chaine d'auto attaque on s'en cogne un peu. D'autant plus que quand tu veux faire le ménage sur un ranger spirit ou un necro pet, swap sur ton arc reste la meilleure option.

J'aime bien le changement sur flanking->larcenous qui proc que si tu touches. Le coût à 4 aussi ça va inciter les gens à pas juste balancer flanking pour dodge/gap close.

Aucun nouveau build à prévoir niveau trait, le combo Mug + 6 en trickery reste inchangé et toujours aussi indispensable.
Et y a pas de changement sur les 6 derniers points des 2 builds meta : 6 en crit pour D/P, 6 en acro pour S/D

La black powder ça empêchera juste les thiefs qui la posent au pied du gars et qui spam l'AA, et vu qu'à haut niveau ça n'a jamais marché... Ca ne change rien à son utilité première qui est le combo stealth.  :;): 

Perso j'attendais vraiment qu'ils passent Mug en Master pour forcer à faire un compromis sur le 20006 absolument indispensable quoi que tu joues.
Oh well...

----------


## Nessou

La dagger qui touche deux cibles ça change pas grand chose au final mais c'est toujours bon à prendre.
Les changements du flanking et larcenous strike vont réduire le burst des builds S/D mais vont ajouter la possibilité de placer plus de dodges si besoin.
Le changement de black powder est un nerf pour les situations où tu places ta poudre sur ton adversaire en combat, contre un warrior par exemple, et quand ton adversaire est à terre aussi.
Les buff de ricochet et de l'unload vont pas bousculer la meta, ils rendent juste le pistol plus viable pour ceux qui voudraient s'amuser avec.
Le changement du chocking gas en shortbow est un nerf pour les duels contre des builds tank et tank/condi, surtout les engineer par exemple.
Le changement du trait panic strike pour moi va le rendre meilleur, ils baissent la durée de l'imo de moitié, mais en même temps ils réduisent le cooldown de 10 secondes.

Rien va changer dans mon build, ce qui me dérange pas au contraire.

----------


## Pulse

Je me tâtais déjà à passer en S/D avant d'avoir lu les changements mais la je crois que ça me parait inévitable. Adieu les safe stomp sur la moitié des classes juste avec le pistol 5.
Tu le joue comment ton voleur Nessou ?

----------


## Nessou

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fZAQNAs...AkwhAgUAPtMC-w

Et en PvP j'utilise Assassin's Reward au lieu de Hard to Catch, tu peux aussi utiliser Power of Inertia avec des Superior Rune of Strength à la place. Également je change entre Shadowstep et Shadow Refuge selon mes envies. Tu peux aussi remplacer Infiltrator's Signet par Shadowstep en WvW. Après ça c'est selon ton feeling.

----------


## Pulse

Bon j'ai testé un peu et c'est sympa ! Beaucoup beaucoup d'evade, le 2 de l'épée surpuissant comparé au shadowstep par contre c'est beaucoup moins orienté burst c'est dommage. Doit y avoir des tricks de fou avec le 2 de l'épée va falloir que je mate quelques vidéos je pense.

----------


## lPyl

Y a l'air d'y avoir pas mal de changement sympa. Par contre ça:




> Healing Seed (stolen from rangers): The duration of this ability has been reduced from 10 seconds to 5 seconds. Pulses now occur every 1 second, down from every 2 seconds.
> Skull Fear (stolen from necromancers): The duration of fear has been reduced from 3, 2, and 1 seconds to 2, 1.5, and 1 seconds, respectively.
> Mace Head Crack (stolen from guardians): The duration of daze from this ability has been reduced from 4 seconds to 3 seconds.


Ils auraient pas aussi pu faire en sorte qu'on vol des trucs un minimum utile sur l'engi/l'elem?

----------


## Bartinoob

Tout ce qui nerfe un voleur est bon à prendre  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Tu vas être content barti, ils ont encore nerf le Thief. Impossible de voler sans cible maintenant. Va commencer à y avoir un sérieux duel pour savoir qui de voleur/war est le plus inutile dans le méta sPvP actuel.

----------


## Bartinoob

Dat up  ::o: 

Non mais sinon, ça allait, avec le revenant et l'ingé qui virent le fufu, c'était déjà cool  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

> Thief—Steal: Removed this ability’s target requirement. This skill will no longer attempt to fire (and go on cooldown) on enemies outside of its maximum distance.


Et le revoilà !

----------

